# Newbie



## Winger (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi guys,
I’ve been about for a while now as a paid member and only just realised I had to say hello, so there I’ve done it.
I’ve been motorhoming for a couple of years now and am really enjoying it.
Thanks for having me


----------



## Wully (Mar 13, 2020)

Hello winger welcome to the forum.


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 13, 2020)

Hello & welcome. Where are you based if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mjvw (Mar 13, 2020)

Welcome along.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi welcome from scotland


----------



## jeanette (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Winger (Mar 14, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> Hello & welcome. Where are you based if you don't mind me asking?


Hi GreggBear,
From Shropshire but was made in Fermanagh


----------



## Steve and Julie (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Winger (Mar 16, 2020)

Well as it turns out I wasn’t a paid up member cos upon checking it was another site with a very similar name!
Anyway I’m paid up now and thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 16, 2020)

Welcome along


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------

